

What to say when they ask you: how much do you make - alexpotato
http://alexpotato.com/blog/what-to-say-when-they-ask-you-how-much-do-you-make/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
So here's something that bothers me about this kind of blog ...

I've found several typos and other grammatical issues, and I'd love to be able
to provide quick fixes for them. It's of no real value to me, but I've got
something from the article, and I'd be happy to give back a small amount of
time to help make it a little better.

But I have to register, check my email, use the password sent to me in plain-
text, login, re-load, find the comment box, and then start typing. It's almost
like they don't want comments.

But without hurdles like this a blog is quickly over-whelmed with spam, and
other even less savoury material. I have an idea as to how to solve this, but
I don't have the time to acquire the necessary skills to implement it, and
don't really care enough to bother. And so the world remains more broken than
it need be.

Which I find disappointing.

